# Pinnacle 8 studio kann keine videodatei öffnen



## tschousy (11. März 2004)

hallodri


also ich beschäftige mich ziemlich viel mit gfx und webdesign, nur video schnitt und design ist neuland für mich.

ich hab folgendes problem, da unter win2k kein premiere läuft muss ich auf pinnacle zurückgreifen, obs mir gefällt oder nicht, jetzt wollte ich ne mpg zum schneiden reinladen kommt die fehlermeldung

fehler beim öffnen ..mpg dasselbe mit avis obwohl ich alle benötigten codecs habe, was mache ich falsch? 




sry hab das subforum übersehen *flenn*


----------

